# Manistee river salmon charter



## Firdog (Dec 15, 2015)

Looking for a good salmon charter for the big river. Any info appreciated


----------



## AdamBradley (Mar 13, 2008)

Larry raney premier angling guide service. Him and rj are both great. Also Bobby ison of another limit guide service, or Andrew who works for him. Also paul schafley, Mark chmura and lance (Riverside, pier pressure, and trout scout/steelhead hunter if I am not mistaken)


----------



## Firdog (Dec 15, 2015)

Perfect thank you. I saw a couple online but was hoping to get some reviews from people that have fished with them. I'll have to check them out


----------



## gfairbanks (Oct 10, 2005)

Firdog said:


> Looking for a good salmon charter for the big river. Any info appreciated


Sean McDonald is great. He has been guiding rivers in that area since the mid 90's. Very personable and knowledgeable too. Call him up at 231-510-2072. He does big lake charters as well. Good luck.


----------



## steelhead05 (Mar 24, 2003)

Greg Knapp from getting bit guide service..best around!


----------



## AdamBradley (Mar 13, 2008)

Oh yeah, Greg is definitely another awesome choice! I didn't know he poked up around Manistee though. I thought he stayed down on the muskegon.


----------



## steelhead05 (Mar 24, 2003)

He'll go where the fish are!


----------



## mdj (Oct 1, 2005)

I've been on trips with Paul/Riverside and Bob/Another limit. Don't think you can go wrong eith either.


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

All mentioned are good choices.


----------



## Bob Hunter (Jan 19, 2016)

Firdog said:


> Looking for a good salmon charter for the big river. Any info appreciated


Late For Supper Guide Service 
Mike Bright.


----------



## Firdog (Dec 15, 2015)

Got a trip booked with another limit. Hopefully can get into a few fish. Thanks for all the help


----------



## AdamBradley (Mar 13, 2008)

Good luck! Whether it's Bobby or Andrew, both great dudes with comfy boats!


----------



## Bowfin1 (Jul 9, 2004)

What about Betts or xxl chrome chasing? Any good?


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

www.hawkinsoutfitters.com


----------



## rippin lip (Nov 29, 2010)

Bowfin1 said:


> What about Betts or xxl chrome chasing? Any good?


Go with bets, ask for a trip with Jake, he'll put you on fish and you'll have a fun day


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

rippin lip said:


> Go with bets, ask for a trip with Jake, he'll put you on fish and you'll have a fun day


Or ask for Shawn Babcock aka Django...dude is a salmon catching machine.


----------



## rippin lip (Nov 29, 2010)

thousandcasts said:


> Or ask for Shawn Babcock aka Django...dude is a salmon catching machine.


Ran into Django while fishing with Jake last year on the PM, he is a machine!


----------



## Thunder Dan (Dec 26, 2010)

Riverside or Trout Scout


----------



## fishinmachine2 (May 7, 2004)

Steelhead Hunter!!


----------



## BearCreekPro (Mar 18, 2008)

Django just 'stood someone up' on a trip on the PM the other day, lots of comments hating on that dude online. He does stay on the fish tho


----------

